# Ulduar, die ersten eigenen Erfahrungen



## SonicTank (17. April 2009)

So, seit einigen Tagen ist der Patch nun auf den Live-Servern, eigentlich selbstverständlich, dass ein Großteil der Spielergemeinschaft heiß darauf ist, die neue Instanz von innen zu sehen.

So dachte ich mir das auch, ein Termin war für den Donnerstag gesetzt und wir hatten 10 Spieler zusammen, von denen man denken konnte, dass es skill- und equiptechnisch ausreicht. Voller Spannung was uns denn erwarten würde, betraten wir die Instanz und fanden uns natürlich erstmal auf dem Sammelplatz mit den Belagerungsmaschinen wieder.

Keiner hatte wirklich Plan was da auf uns zukommt, also das Event gestartet und die Fahrzeuge bemannt und los ging es. Eisenzwerge, Eisengolems, gigantische Ulduarkolosse und nervige Helikopterähnliche Konstrukte am Himmel und zwei Spinnenwachroboter stellten uns nach anfänglichen kleineren Schwierigkeiten vor keinerlei Probleme. Die erste Reperaturplatform war auch schnell erreicht und ein Turm nach dem anderen fiel. 

Zeit dem Leviathan gegenüberzutreten: Vom Ablauf eigentlich sonnenklar..er verfolgt einen beliebigen Tank, die anderen machen kräftig Schaden und die Katapulte werfen mit Beifahrern um sich, die dann die Geschütztürme des Flammenleviathan ausschalten und in der Folge einen Kurzschluss auslösen. Soweit so gut, erster Try war anfangs Erfolgversprechend, aber dann machte der Boss irgendetwas, was keiner wirklich nachvollziehen konnte und der halbe Raid hatte auf einmal 50% weniger Life..naja, der erste Wipe war die Folge.

Der zweite Versuch klappte dann deutlich besser, alles lief glatt und er ging ziemlich schnell down, da lag er nun vor unseren Füßen, der erste Ulduar-Boss. Schnell den Loot eingesackt und frohen Mutes weiter in einen langen Gang, der an einer Kreuzung die Wahl bot. Entweder nach links gehen, zu Ignis, geradeaus zu einem weiteren mechanischen Konstrukt namens XT-002-irrgendwas, oder nach rechts, zu einem in den Lüften kreisenden Protodrachen. 

Wir entschieden uns, zuerst den Drachen anzugehen. Gesagt getan, die Harpunen stehen sicher nicht umsonst da, die wird man sicher brauchen..das war aber auch alles, was uns zu diesem Boss einfiel. Also los, NPC angesprochen, Event gestartet und los ging der Kampf. Das Erste was wir sahen, waren diese altbekannten Bohrer, die aus dem Boden schießen und Eisenzwerge und Minieisentitanen ausspuckten..und das nicht zuwenig. Die NPCs halfen zwar fleißig mit, aber verloren die Aggro dann doch immer wieder an die Heiler, sodass die Tanks nur am rennen waren.
Noch dazu bombardierte der Drache ziemlich gezielt einzelne Spieler mit weißbläulichen Flammen, welche dann auch das Letzte waren, was einige der leichter bekleideten Klassen zu sehen bzw. zu spüren bekamen...also Heiler tot, in der Folge, naja..Wipe.

Das höchste der Gefühle bei diesem Boss war so ungefähr der fünfte Versuch, als wir den Drachen tatsächlich auf den Boden bekamen...total benommen und wehrlos lag er nun da..nur um uns dann, nachdem er mal tief Luft geholt hatte, in den nächsten Wipe zu schicken. So entschlossen wir uns, aufgrund des immensen Schadens, den wir dort einstecken mussten, diesen Boss erstmal weiter seine Runden am Himmel drehen zu lassen, und uns dem nächsten Boss zu widmen.

Unglücklicherweise fiel unsere Wahl auf den Oberschmied..Ignis. Aber er blieb verschont...denn seine Wächter..man nennt sie Trashmobs, zeigten uns gehörig wo der Hammer hängt. Das war kein Trash wie man ihn aus EasyGoingNaxx kennt, nein, das waren fast schon kleine Bosse. Allein die beiden großen Feuerkolosse am Eingang zu Ignis Unterschlupf schickten uns mehrmals auf die Matten, bis wir sie dann schlussendlich mit Heldentum in die Knie zwangen, jedoch auch nicht ohne eigene Opfer! Heldentum bei Trashmobs...hätte nie gedacht, dass ich sowas mal erlebe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die nachfolgenden Mobs liefen ähnlich ab..sie killten uns mehr als wir sie, sodass wir dann auch den Versuch, Ignis einen Besuch abzustatten, aufgaben. Blieb also nur noch einer: XT-002 Roboterturner

Der sorgte wenigstens wieder für ein paar Lacher, denn wann sieht man schonmal einen Roboter, der so etwas wie Aerobic macht...auf jedenfall ein sehr belustigender Anblick.

Wir hielten uns also nicht lange auf und starteten den Kampf. Schnell merkte man worauf man zu achten hatte und wann jemand besser nicht im Raid stehenbleiben sollte. In der Tat war das der erste Boss nach dem Pseudoboss Flammenleviathan, der von uns als "schaffbar" eingestuft wurde. Wäre da nicht diese Fähigkeit dieses Turnroboters die Erde zum Beben und die Stoffies somit wieder ins Wanken zu bringen. Da die Zeit nun doch schon sehr weit vorangeschritten war und die Konzentration auch langsam flöten ging, entschieden wir uns, unverichteter Dinge diese anspruchsvolle Instanz wieder zu verlassen. Ebenso kam uns die Erkenntnis, dass man wohl Naxx25er und Malygos auf Farmstatus haben sollte bevor man sich mit Erwartungen nach Ulduar traut.

Fazit: Diese Instanz ist ganz und garnicht mit Naxx zu vergleichen, was mich sehr freut...sie bietet fordernde Kämpfe und zwar nicht nur bei Bossen, auch der Trash hat es teilweise richtig in sich. Nun sicher, die ganzen Progamer und Gilden, die die Möglichkeit haben, mit einem Spielerstamm in full t7,5 und perfekter Raidplanung aufzuwarten, die werden angesichts dieses Textes wohl nur müde lächeln. Was solls, ich weiß auf jeden Fall, was mich die nächsten Wochen und Monate beschäftigen wird, wenn es um das Thema Raids geht.

Wie ist es euch ergangen? Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Lief es besser oder gar genauso schlecht? Schreibts einfach hier rein. Ich hoffe, es verirrt sich niemand mit dem Spruch: "Alles easy, ihr kackboons" in diesen Thread.

MfG
Sonic


----------



## king size4live (17. April 2009)

also ein netter und hilfsreicher text muss ich ja sagen
ich war zwar noch nicht ulduar aber hab es vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


achja    FIRSTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Xall13 (17. April 2009)

genau so hab ich ulduar auch wahrgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei ich ignis ein wenig unlogisch finde : / melees werden geonehittet wenn sie in den topf kommen? oder wir haben was falsch gemacht

aber auf jeden fall ist der schwierigkeitsgrad in ulduar perfekt!


----------



## Kremlin (17. April 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> genau so hab ich ulduar auch wahrgenommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soweit ich weiß ist das ein Bug und Blizz kümmert sich drum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mkachen87 (17. April 2009)

hi
du hast mit deinem text so ziemlich genau das beschrieben was ich heute mit meinem 10er raid erlebt hab.
da unser raid heute ziemlich blauäugig in die ini reingegangen is haben wir auch so manche überraschungen erlebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zum einen hat alleine der trash schon seine tücken ( die spinnenroboter, die helis und nicht zu vergessen die beiden wachen vor Ignis)
zum anderen haben es die bosse auch schon ganz schön in sich (wir haben uns schon an ignis 2stunden totgewiped)

naja der flammenleviatan is eigentlich freeloot, ansonsten denk ich das ich mich mit meiner gilde die nächsten wochen/monate an ulduar die zähne ausbeissen werden.


----------



## Zwizazadera (17. April 2009)

Mei ich freu mich wie Klein Karl am Burzeltach ENDLICH wieder ne Raid INI bei der wieder Köpfchen gefragt is als 
Stupides Drauf Bomben *ggg*


wie haben Levi, Igni und die Eidechse Down Robo is heut abend dran !!! usnere Ingis im Raid freuen sich schon 
und Putzen und Wienern schon ihr Werkzeug den auseinander zu nehmen *gg*


Thx Blizzard für die neuen Knackigen Bosse *gg*



Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Versace83 (17. April 2009)

Wir hatten heute auch unseren ersten Besuch in Ulduar und es lief so ziemlich genauso ab wie bei euch... mit der Ausnahme, dass wir bereits nach dem Drachen beschlossen haben den ersten Ulduar Tag zu beenden... mal schauen wie das dann morgen bei uns läuft ^^


----------



## Aknarok (17. April 2009)

das Problem mit den beiden großen Wachen vor Ignis hab ich nicht soo wahr genommen aber diese Magmawüter vor Ignis, die den Wirbelwind castn sind hart (hat jemand Tipps ausser auseinanderzeiehn? ) und wir haben einige Versuche gebraucht bis wir da durch waren... Naja und bei Ignis war uns dann nach ein paar Trys auch klar: Am besten wir machen den Roboter^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber einen saumäßigen Spaß macht die ini..


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (17. April 2009)

Bei uns liefs genauso, nur das wir den Trash vor Ignis eig ganz locker gepackt haben aber Ignis himself...oha


----------



## Thedynamike (17. April 2009)

Ulduar ist Perfekt. Im Moment habe ich im 10er Modus 3 Bosse down (Levi, Drache und XT) und im Heroic Modus einen (Drache [Invite als Ersatzspieler als Levi schon tot war]).
Die Bosse sind knackig, man schafft es nicht direkt wenn man es nicht kennt. Selbst mit meinem eingespielten 25er Raid gibts da einiges zu knabbern.
Dabei wird die Instanz aber nicht unfair. (Mal abgesehen vom OneHit Bug bei Ignis)
Hoffe wir sind nicht zu schnell durch, im Moment macht es tierisch viel Spaß.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (17. April 2009)

Kann deinen Bericht nachvollziehen und bestätigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


25er:
1. Leviathan: Einfach wie Sau, haben sogar noch das Achievent gemacht wo man ihn nicht abschalten darf.
2. Ignis: Sauschwer der Junge, haben ihn nicht gepackt. Soll allerdings verbuggt sein.
3. Razorscale: Die Aoe Flammen die sie auf dem Boden ablegt sind übel, Onehit. Haben auch sie nicht geschafft.
4. XT-Deconstructor: Nicht probiert.

10er:
1. Leviathan: Haben ihn nach zwei Wipes down bekomen, im 10er braucht man mehr Koordination und Abstimmung als im 25er, meiner Meinung nach.
2. Ignis: Aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen im 25er - Nicht probiert.
3. Razorscale: Mehrere Wipes, dann hatten wir die Taktik raus und warn eingespielt. Down.
4. XT-Deconstructor: Mehrere Versuche. Mehere Wipes. Boss ist definitiv schaffbar, benötigt jedoch wie alle anderen Zeit zum einspielen. Aufgrund der Uhrzeit (manche Leute müssen Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) abgebrochen.


----------



## HubertFerguson (17. April 2009)

Habe bisher im 10ner 2 bosse down und im 25er den ersten.
Ulduar ist mMn super von dem was ich bisher sehen konnte (war zwar nicht viel aber ok).

Habe auch die selben Erfahrungen gemacht, ohne irgendeine Ahnung rein mit der Stammgruppe und dann erstmal kräftig auf den A**** bekommen x)


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. April 2009)

DANKE! soviel zum Thema "mimimi ensidia hat clear, das ist ja viel zu einfach!!"


----------



## Thérak (17. April 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Bei uns liefs genauso, nur das wir den Trash vor Ignis eig ganz locker gepackt haben aber Ignis himself...oha



Ignis ist atm nochn bissi Buggy, der macht atm noch genauso viel meele schaden im 10er wie im 25er jedoch muss man ihn halt auch gescheit üben bis es mim Adds ziehen passt usw.

Razorscale ist halt nen DPS Movement Encounter und mit ddlern unter 2,5k dps wirst da im 10er nicht weit kommen.

XT-002 ist auch machbar, jedoch zählt eben auch hier die DPS und das richtige Movement bzw Posi. 

Die Bosse sind für eingespielte Gruppen nach nen paar Tries gut machbar, für Random Raids sehe ich da aber eher schwarz.

Man muss es aber auch einfach von der anderen Seite sehen:

SSC und TK haben Random raids auch nich bis zum LoL Patch wirklich durchbekommen und selbst Kara war um einiges schwerer wie Naxx 10er bzw 25er.


----------



## HubertFerguson (17. April 2009)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand den neuen PVP boss random geschafft ?Finde den auch net wirklich leicht ^^


----------



## Shredder87 (17. April 2009)

War heute auch drinnen. Es ist schon eine ganz andere Liga als Naxx. Leviathan lag im 2nd. und die Trashmobs vor Ignis gings dann los. Die Riesen hatten wir mit einem uralt Trick aus UBRS geschafft.

Schurke pullt mit Schurkenhandel auf unseren Magier und der gibt Gas mit seinem Mount und lenkt den einen erstmal ab und wir hauten erst den anderen zu Klump. Magier macht Eisblock um sich zu retten und die Aufmerksamkeit wegzubekommen. 2nd Tank nimmt ihn. 1st Tank übernimmt sobald die Flammendebuff weg ist und dann lag er auch schon.

Naja dann kamen diese Flammenelementare und da unsere Grp Meleelastig war haben auch wir Ignis verschont.

Wir haben uns dann an den Dekonstruktor gewagt und der auch nicht von Pappe.

Eins noch zum Dekonstruktor. Ich hatte alles von ihm erwartet bloß nicht so eine piepsige Stimme. Im TS ging das lachen los beim erstmal beim ertönen der Stimme. ^^


----------



## Magrotus (17. April 2009)

Vielen Dank für diese ersten interessanten Eindrücke. 
Klingt gut, dass es mal wieder anspruchsvoller wird.
Da werden sich die vielen zusammengewürfelten random-Gruppen aber warm  anziehen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (17. April 2009)

Ich bin froh ist die Ini nicht so einfach wie Blizz im Vorfeld angedeutet hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



25er:
Flame Leviathan ist allerdings Freeloot: 1st Try down
XT-002 haben wir bis in die 3. Add-Phase gebracht, also etwa auf 25%


----------



## Mofeist (17. April 2009)

finde den schwierigkeitsgrad sehr in Ordnung endlich mal wieder nicht nur stumpfes durchgerushe sondern ein bisschen tryn wipen und nochmal von vorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (17. April 2009)

Kann man mit Naxx 10er Equip nach Ulduar 10? Bis jetzt nur unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört 

MfG


----------



## Bartholomew (17. April 2009)

juhu! endlich einer der net mimimit und whinet sondern mal des ausspricht, was mir auch durch den kopf geht! +gg+

nämlich: super instanz!

wir haben mittwoch den ersten raidtag angesetzt und nach 1 wipe beim ersten boss dann nach 2-3 stunden auch den zweiten drachen boss gelegt - zugegeben mit video guide angucken -

auch der trash von ignis hat uns SEHR "belustigt", auch wir haben die zwei fetten golems links nur mit kampfrausch down bekommen (als se down gegangen sin waren noch 6 spieler am leben - keine halbe minute später waren von uns wieder alle down). ahhhh! ein debuff, der nachtickt.. man war wieder schlauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



un so ging des gestern ganzen abend und heut ebenso und überall neuer trash der immer wieder was neues bringt un super is. erst fährt man mit panzern rum, dann is man in den hallen und später im "dschungel", einfach genial.

das einzige was mich persönlich ein wenig nervt, is, dass ignis im 10er verbuggt is, aber gut.. die instanz is erst ein paar tage aufm live server, des seh ich blizzard nach.

alles in allem eine mega instanz, und anspruchsvoll =) i love it <3


----------



## Lari (17. April 2009)

Was mir sehr viel Spaß bereitet:
*Guide angucken*
Ah, man muss ja nur... WIPE. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt nur hoffen, dass ein Nerf lang genug auf sich warten lässt, so dass man was davon hat, wenn man sich durchbeißt.
Gogo Ensidia, zeigt allen, wie einfach es doch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (17. April 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Kann man mit Naxx 10er Equip nach Ulduar 10? Bis jetzt nur unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört
> 
> MfG



Definitiv nicht!

Wir hatten mit vollem 25er Equip im 10er leichte Probleme bei Razoscale (Der Drache) und XT-002 steht immernoch wegen Enrage bei 500k -.-


----------



## Raqill (17. April 2009)

Mittwoch war ich das erste mal Ulduar 10er mit meinen Dk der Mt mit 29k Hp unbuffed war!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja mit den Fahrzeugen und das die mit dem Itemlevel skalieren war mir schon aus PTR Infos klar.
Tjoo die ganzen Türme, Zwerge, Golems und so weiter umgehauen dann haben wir den letzten Thrash vor dem Leviathan umgehauen und der Kampf ging los!
Leider haten wir die 3(? oder warens 4.) Türme für den Hardmode stehen gelassen da wir dachten Hardmode wäre wenn man die zerstört. :V
Tjooo 1. Try Wipe!
Beim 2. lag er dann.
Also weiter wir haben uns an Ignis Trash gewagt der sowas von "hart" ist nach einigen Tries(10+) lagen die dann auch dann standen wir vor Ignis.
Schnell Guide gelesen gepullt er stürmt auf irgendeinem im Raid zu und macht Onehit bei demjenigen, tjoo verbuggt?
Naja dann haben wir es gelassen.

Gestern war ich dann 25er als DD und  Leviathan 1. Try.
Haben dann Klingenschuppe versucht und saßen den ganzen Abend dran. :/


----------



## Darkfalcon2 (17. April 2009)

Also ich hab von Mittwoch nachmittag bis grade 10er Mode gemacht und haben jetz 8/14 Bossen down
Bosse sind sehr knackig und der trash is an manchen stellen echt schwerer als Sartharion mit 3 adds(vor mimiron)
Bosse down: Leviathan, Razorscale, Xt-002, Kologarn, Aureya, Freya, Hodir und das iron council


----------



## kienluen (17. April 2009)

10er am mittwoch:
- leviathan - down
- razorscale - down
- ignis (aufgegeben nach nem besten try mit 55%)
- xt002 down - knappe sache mit berserk timer
- kologarn down - nach n paar tries recht einfach
- auriaya down - firsttry
montag gehts weiter...

25er am donnerstag:
- leviathan
- razorscale
- xt002 - hat uns bis 23:03 aufgehalten aber ging dann doch noch^^
sonntag gehts weiter...

fazit: ohne guides wiped man sich den arsch wund. aber es macht höllischen spaß. jedes mal wenn man ne neue fähigkeit sieht "hmm was is das?" "hey das ja cool" "was macht das?" "kA besser nit reinlatschen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (17. April 2009)

kienluen schrieb:


> fazit: ohne guides wiped man sich den arsch wund. aber es macht höllischen spaß. jedes mal wenn man ne neue fähigkeit sieht "hmm was is das?" "hey das ja cool" "was macht das?" "kA besser nit reinlatschen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Womit du mir SOWAS von aus dem Herzen sprichst... 
Genau darauf habe ich auch gewartet... 
Guides find ich erst dann interessant, wenns bei einem Boss mal wirklich nicht klappen will (wenn ein ganzer Raidabend für einen Boss draufgeht wie zu BT und SW Zeiten) ... aber ein paar sind ja scheinbar auch ohne legbar. Ich heb mir Ulduar fürs Wochenende auf, mehr Zeit und mehr Entspannung, jetzt schon reinpreschen verdirbt mir nur die Vorfreude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (17. April 2009)

Ich stand bisher nur drinn, hab mir das mal angeguckt und mich mit den Örtlichkeiten vertraut gemacht!^^
Am Samstag gehts zu 10. dann mit der Gilde los! =)

Will ja noch was davon haben!

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Clandaries (17. April 2009)

Wenn ich das schon wieder lese....."Guide gelesen".....haut doch nicht so auf den Appel, Leute die den Guide lesen, habe es nicht verdient, dass man es überhaupt erwähnt, dass sie irgendwelche Bosse in Ulduar gelegt haben. Denn wenn man es so betrachtet, hattet ihr Unterstützung von denen, die den Guide verfasst haben.
Wenn ihr es schwer wollt, findet es selber heraus. Solltet ihr das schaffen, dürft ihr gerne mal posten wie schwer das denn war, dann kann man mit Stolz geschwellter Brust durch die Gegend laufen ;-)
Und nein ich war noch nicht da und ich weiß, dass ich da noch nicht hingehöre, da ich und meine Gilde, Naxx noch nicht clear haben, was mich aber nicht stört, da wir erst einen Monat alt sind.

MfG.


----------



## Suki2000 (17. April 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> DANKE! soviel zum Thema "mimimi ensidia hat clear, das ist ja viel zu einfach!!"




Omg wenn ich sowas schon lese krieg ich en Brechreiz!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ensidia(Sk Gaming/Nilihum zusammenschluss) haben zu 100% aufen Testserver die Bosse schon getestet und es nun auf denn Live Servern gelegt( in meinen augem also kein echter FIRST KILL).

Man wie ich diese Fanboys hasse .-.- Schreien weheh zu einfach aber selbst noch nie drinne gewesen( ich zwar auch noch nicht aber das kommt noch^^)


P.S: jaja flamet nur wegen meiner ach so miesen ´Rechtschreibung^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( solange man es lesen kann )


----------



## Hephaistus (17. April 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Omg wenn ich sowas schon lese krieg ich en Brechreiz!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, ich flame nicht deine Rechtschreibung... allerdings deine Fähigkeit Texte zu erfassen und zu verstehen...

Er sagt DANKE, zu einem Beitrag der beschreibt wie schwer Ulduar ist, und er bezieht sich auf die Flamer und Fanboys die der Meinung sind, weil ensidia die Ini clear hat, sie so einfach sein müsse. Deshalb auch die -->"<---
Im Endeffekt tut er also genau das gegenteil von dem wofür du ihn bezichtigst!

Aber ja, lesen will gelernt sein, jedoch ist dafür schon eine gewisse Auffassungsgabe von nöten...


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. April 2009)

Ulduar ist genau richtig, zumindest erfordert es nach dem ersten Boss Spieler, die auf Zack sind. Hoffe sehr, dass es nicht generfed wird.
Übrigens, was Ignis angeht... jemand getestet, ob der Tod der Eisengolems seinen Buff wieder herabsetzt? Wir hatten leider nicht all zu viel Zeit zum testen.


----------



## Laberede (17. April 2009)

Och nö Leute, jetzt nicht rumflamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE: Voll signed, einfach nur geil

Und da ich noch Hälfte Lvl200 Items habe lohnen sich auch noch die 8 anderen IDs. Vor drei Tagen war WoW noch so langeweilig ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shelong (17. April 2009)

War am Mitwoch mit Leuten aus der Gilde im normalen Modus drin. Hatten dadurch den Vorteil, dass wir uns kannten und auch so ziemlich das beste Equip vorhanden war.

Leviathan war erster try down... haben ihn allerdings ein mal resettet weil ausversehen 2 Verhikel durch die gelbe Absperrung gefahren sind :-P .
Einschätzung: Einfach, aber wirklich sehr geiler und vor allem spassiger Encounter. Denke aber, dass der trash davor immer recht lange dauern und daher nach einigen IDs routine und langweilig wird. Wenn man lesen kann erklähren sich die Fähigkeiten beim Trash von selbst... und auch der Bossfight erschließt sich daher selbstlaufend.

Danach haben wir uns einige Wipes an Ignis versucht. Boss is verbuggt... er schlägt Gegner die er in den Kessel packt kurz davor noch und onehittet dadurch einen nach dem anderen DD. Da es im 10er echt heftig kommt wenn ein DD stirbt, haben wir ihn dann stehen lassen. Der Trash vorher war echt knackig, haben zwar keinen Kampfrausch gebraucht, aber doch einige Tote hinnehmen müssen. Denke wir hätten ihn geschafft, wenn der Bug nicht gewesen wäre, auch wenn es zunächst ohne Erfahrung ein schwieriger Bossfight ist!

Razorscale danach war etwas einfacher... brauchten ein par Trys um zu merken, dass mit 3 Heilern doch ein bischen der Damage fehlte... also fix 1 Heiler umskillen lassen auf DD und zack ging es recht gut, wenn man denn fleißig den blauen Flammen ausweicht. Trash ist mit genug dmg viel einfacher, da die fiesen mobs wie die kleinen Runenbetrachter einfach schneller drauf gehen, wodurch weniger AEdmg kommt und man eigentlich garnicht mehr als 2 Heiler braucht. Ging dann down, sogar mit dem Erfolg, bei dem der Boss nicht mehr aufsteigen darf. Der Bossfight gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut und Abwechslungsreich... man brauch Movement, Koordination und ausschließlich skillte Spieler in allen Klassen, zumindest mit dem derzeitigen Equipstand.

Der XT200 Aerobic Roboter war ne ganz lustige Geschichte... hatten vorher immer mal wieder zumindest nach den Fähigkeiten geschaut, auf Seiten wie MMO-Champion, aber in den Bossfight sind wir aus Spass komplett ahnunglos gegangen. Wir haben ihn also angegangen und durch das TS kamen durchsagen, was die einzelnen Fähigkeiten so sind, was zu tun ist... lief im ersten Try alles sehr intuitiv, wir kamen dann recht weit, da wir wieder auf 3 Heiler umgestiegen war, was uns vor allem durch die Erdbeben gerettet hat. Sind dann am Enrage gestorben, da er sich auf 100% geheilt hatte zwischendurch. Naja... kurz resumiert nach dem Wipe "Adds killen, Bomben auseinander rennen, Herz full DPS"... Dann lief es und schon im zweiten Try ging er down, sogar mit Erfolg, dass ihn kein Add erreichen darf. 
Echt witziger Bossfight, nicht nur wegen der Stimme, sondern auch weil er "NEIN! NEIN! NEIN!" schreit und beleidigt und schlagen wie ein kleines Kind sein Erdbeben castet! Denke aber insgesammt auch nicht sooooooooooooo schwer im 10er... im 25er ganz anders.

Danach noch den Iron Council angeschaut nachdem wir vorher ausversehen voll einmal in Kologarn gelaufen sind... haben ihn nur ein par mal getryed, denke ist auch schaffbar... sind beim letzten Try nur gewhiped weil der komische Zwerg Caster in der blauen Rune stand und sein AE gecastet hat, was der halben Gruppe das Leben gekostet hat. Sowas muss man halt auch erstmal wissen!

Fazit: Bisher gefällt mir die Ini ausgesprochen Gut. Ist im 10er zwar um einiges einfacher als im 25er, aber trotzdem wirklich richtig knackig... denke es wird nicht wie befürchtet clear innerhalb der ersten 2 oder gar allerersten Woche. Gehe zur Zeit von mindestens 4 IDs bis clear aus, im 25er ggf. noch einiges mehr.
Ignis ist inzwischen gehotfixed... der is am Samstag dann in der Fortsetzung dran im 10er. Trash ist Stellenweise richtig knackig, stellenweise einfach. Bisher fehlt ja noch der Trash vor XT200-Deconstructor, weil er noch nicht richtig funktioniert laut Blizz... mal schauen wie der wird... der schwerste Trash steht bisher vor Ignis meines Erachtens.


----------



## Shelong (17. April 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ulduar ist genau richtig, zumindest erfordert es nach dem ersten Boss Spieler, die auf Zack sind. Hoffe sehr, dass es nicht generfed wird.
> Übrigens, was Ignis angeht... jemand getestet, ob der Tod der Eisengolems seinen Buff wieder herabsetzt? Wir hatten leider nicht all zu viel Zeit zum testen.



Ja ist gefixed worden und nun wird bei jedem Totem Add der Buff um eine Aufladung reduziert!


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. April 2009)

Shelong schrieb:


> Ja ist gefixed worden und nun wird bei jedem Totem Add der Buff um eine Aufladung reduziert!


Dann werden wir ihn heute legen. Der Bug mit dem Meleehit beim "kesseln" kann mit einem reaktionsschnellen Tank umgangen werden. Spott-Glyphe der jeweiligen Klasse oder Hitcap vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Waldman (17. April 2009)

Ähnliches Bild bei uns, Leviathan Firsttry-Kill ... dann Ignis, uns kippte immer der Tank weg nach ner gewissen Zeit, dann zum Drachen, jo 1-2 Mal konnten wir ihn runterkriegen, dann war der Raid meistens platt. Naja erster Raidabend, so gut wie niemand vorbereitet, wird schon.


----------



## Natsumee (17. April 2009)

also ich war gestern 10er und wir haben den drachen gekillt (nach 10 trys oder so *hust* und uns dann an der Robotranse gewagt (ist das ne frau oder mann? -.-")

der drache ist sehr dps abhängig wir hatten das pech das zu wenig dmg da war *schnief* haben es aber auch mit 3 heiler gemacht mit 2 geht der net.
am ende haben wir es geschaft haben zwar nur noch 5 überlebt^^ (1 heiler schon bei 10% gestorben und die anderen 2 heiler dauer oom)

beim robo da naja dadurch das wenig dmg da war haben wirs nicht gepackt da der immer in enrage ging -.-"

der geht Enrage und hatte noch 1600k life kack ding^^ 


also die beiden bosse haben mir gefallen besser als naxx^^


ach ja für ulduar 10er würde ich erst rein wen man naxx 25 equipt ist ansonst wirds sehr schwer


----------



## Kahadan (17. April 2009)

Wir haben in der Gilde im 25er Modus jetzt den Leviathan, Klingenschuppe, Dekonstruktor und Kologarn down und ich muss sagen: Es ist echt hart gewesen. Der Leviathan und Klingenschuppe gingen beide innerhalb der ersten paar Trys down, aber bis wir raushatten wie man bei den anderen beiden vorgeht ... man oh man zu viele 9% wipes.

Mir persönlich gefällt Ulduar sehr gut.
Endlich nochmal mit Verstand und Konzentration spielen - nicht dieses easypeasy Naxxramas.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (17. April 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> genau so hab ich ulduar auch wahrgenommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei Ignis haben wir uns auch Tod gewiped^^


----------



## Einsam (17. April 2009)

heu leute ^^
ach ja das wipen geht wieder los und daraf hab ich erlichgesagt schon lange gewartet... bwl zeiten kommen mir wieder in erinerung.
ach ein kleiner tipp beim 2ten roboter tüpen da bekommt man keine rep kosten aufgebrummt wenn man mit der lichtbombe stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ist mir 2 mal pasiert)


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2009)

Ulduar noch nicht clear? => Facerollende kackn00bs & Movementkrüppel


----------



## Dinquisitor (17. April 2009)

Waren gestern abend zum ersten Mal mit unserem Gilden-10er drin - ein Riesenspass trotz Gewipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Event vor dem Leviathan ist aus meiner Sicht eine richtig schöne Abwechslung, der Leviathan machte uns nicht wirklich viel zu schaffen (wie auch den meisten denke ich), so dass er im 3rd Try dann zu einem schönen kleinen Schrotthaufen geworden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach haben wir uns auf den Weg zu Razorscale gemacht - was soll man sagen?^^ Als erstes wurde meine Eule zum Bäumchen, da hier 2 Heiler wohl a bissal wenig sind (unsere Erfahrung bisher - Equip ist bei allen Naxx HC / Malygos 10er, mit 1-2 Items vl. noch aus Naxx non HC bei einigen), ab da lief es paar Mal ganz gut, im besten Versuch hatten wir ihn auf 24 % runter, das war es dann aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - hatten in allen Phasen auch unsere Probleme damit, dass die Eisenzwerge anstatt aus diesen Bohrtürmchen rauszulaufen auf einmal mitten drin im Raid auftauchten, wo keines der Bohrtürmchen weit und breit in der Nähe war^^ - keine Ahnung ob das so gewollt ist oder ob es ein Bug war, ist aus meiner Sicht auch uninteressant, da der Boss selbst wenn es ein Bug gewesen sein sollte, am Sonntag wenn wir wieder reingehen liegen wird, wenn wir noch an 1-2 Kleinigkeiten schrauben werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher der Eindruck: eine schön gemachte Instanz, ein richtig netter Schwierigkeitsgrad - für uns jedenfalls - und somit eine Herausforderung die uns noch richtig fordern wird die nächsten Wochen und Monate. 

Im Heroischen Modus waren wir bisher noch nicht, das hat auch Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind aktuell noch dabei unsere schlechter equippten Gildies in Naxx HC auszustatten, damit wir intern in die Ini gehen können, anstatt sich mit Randoms rumschlagen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Vade


----------



## justblue (17. April 2009)

HubertFerguson schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand den neuen PVP boss random geschafft ?Finde den auch net wirklich leicht ^^



Mit Randoms ist der nicht schaffbar. Leute, die es nichtmal schaffen, bei Archavon aus der Wolke herauszulaufen, die sind bei Emalon vollkommen überfordert. Noch dazu reicht dort eine Hunter-Autoshot-afk-Damage leider nicht aus.

http://www.rpguides.de/wow/streams.php?stream_id=101


----------



## Bhaalbrut (17. April 2009)

Meine Erfahrungen waren bisher nicht so ausführlich, da mein Raid Mittwoch Abends stattfindet. Ihr wisst ja, never play on Patchday. Unsere 25er Naxx Stamm hat sich aber trotzdem aufgemacht, gleich Ulduar zu gehen.

Mit dem Ergebnis das keiner auch nur den Hauch eines Plans hatte wie wir zum ersten Boss kommen und was wir da machen müssen. Mussten wir die 4 Türme zerstören um Hard Mode zu aktivieren oder mussten wir die stehen lassen? Die verschiedenen Guides die unsere Mitglieder noch während des Trashs durchlasen sagten alle was anderes. Und plötzlich war Flammenleviathan da. Irgendwer war mit dem Moped losgeprescht und hatte den Boss übersehen. Und natürlich hatte er noch alle 4 Buffs so dass er uns innerhalb weniger Minuten (oder sag ich Sekunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) zerlegt hat. Beim zweiten versuch bombten wir die türme weg und es lief schon etwas besser, mit dem 4x versuch lag der Boss schließlich. Alle looten die neuen Marken und das erste Teil wird verrollt, doch bevor es zugeteilt werden konnte bemerkten wir das sich niemand mehr bewegte und über TS kam die Frage: "Seid ihr alle AFK oder haben wir Disconnect?" Naja, es war ein Disconnect und die Instanz ist für die Hälfte aller Gruppen abgestürzt. (Ein bekannter von mir ist den ganzen Abend in der instanz gewesen.) Nachdem wir 30 Minuten später immer noch nicht wieder rein konnten sind wir zu Archavon gegangen, der hat ja auch einen neuen Kumpel bekommen. 

Archavon lag und wir wipten am neuen Trash. Das sind Sturmelementare die mehr Leben haben als mancher Boss in Naxx25, während des Kampfes stackt sich ein buff auf dem Mob und wenn dieser Buff 10 Stacks erreicht explodiert der Mob und one hittet den gesamten Wipe. Zu dem Boss kamen wir dann nicht mehr, weil 15Mann in der Instanz wieder belebt werden konnten und die letzten 10 (davon 3 Heiler und 1 Tank) dauernd die Meldung bekamen "Instanz nicht gefunden, Übergang abgebrochen". Als sich das ebenfalls nach 10 Minuten wieder nicht gebessert hat haben wir abgebrochen und schluß gemacht. Sonntag machen wir da weiter wo wir gezwungen waren aufzuhören.


----------



## Kasdeja (17. April 2009)

25er gestern:
leviathan 1st try mit achivement
drache 2nd try
ignis solang versucht bis trash schließlich wieder kam. der boss hat unseren tank enorm verhauen :x
und xt noch 6-7 mal versucht, jedoch kam er immer in den enrage. best try 9% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da geht noch was. am ende war die konzentration wohl auch ein wenig hin. 
Bin gespannt, wie 10er im Vergleich ist.


----------



## Gnarak (17. April 2009)

Genauso sah unser 10er gestern auch aus. Der erste Boss ging gut im ersten Anlauf, aber dann gings los ^^. Oh da 2 lustige Kernriesen, schnell weg damit, damm .... wohl eher weg mit dem Raid. Aber etwas hatte man trotz vielem Whipen und hohen Repkosten und das war seit langem wieder mal richtig SPASS !!


----------



## Demitrius (17. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ulduar noch nicht clear? => Facerollende kackn00bs & Movementkrüppel



uuuuuhhh du pro!!! *anbet* *verbeug*

*kopfschüttel* -.-


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (17. April 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> DANKE! soviel zum Thema "mimimi ensidia hat clear, das ist ja viel zu einfach!!"



ensidia sind freaks die ihre 2,50 mark die stunde dafür erhalten.....die machen nichts anderes

wir hatten gesten ulduar 25 mal angestestet und 4 bosse gelegt.....bisher bin ich von dieser instanz begeistert. nicht zu leicht, nicht zu schwer....optimal für otto-normalspieler. hat bisher ne menge spass gemacht. 

mein erster eindruck: blizzard hat gute arbeit geleistet


----------



## Shintuargar (17. April 2009)

Ja, Ulduar macht Spaß. War gestern mit unserem 25er Raid drin und haben den Leviathan (ok, keine große Kunst) geschafft und Klingenschuppe. Wenn ich daran denke, dass in Naxx zu anfang fast zwei Flügel am ersten Abend platt waren, dann sagt das auch schon was aus. Man merkte jedenfalls, dass die Stimmung im Raid wieder anstieg. Und ich freue mich auf den Fortsetzung einer bisher gelungenen Instanz, zumindest der Kampf gegen den Leviathan ist mal erfrischend anders und der Kampf gegen Klingenschuppe hat mir ebenfalls sehr gefallen. Über den Roboter mit der Piepsestimme kann ich noch nicht allzu viel sagen, da waren wir eher mit beschäftigt eine für uns passende Taktik zu basteln.


----------



## Djendra (17. April 2009)

Also wir waren gestern das erste Mal drin. Erster Boss noch relativ entspannt (nur einmal gewipt) - Chopper fahren macht Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -

Dann zum Drachen und da war Schluss, wir sind x-Mal an den gewipt und haben dann irgendwann aufgegeben, aber heute gehts weiter


----------



## Zorwynn (17. April 2009)

SonicTank schrieb:


> So, seit einigen Tagen ist der Patch nun auf den Live-Servern, eigentlich selbstverständlich, dass ein Großteil der Spielergemeinschaft heiß darauf ist, die neue Instanz von innen zu sehen.
> 
> So dachte ich mir das auch, ein Termin war für den Donnerstag gesetzt und wir hatten 10 Spieler zusammen, von denen man denken konnte, dass es skill- und equiptechnisch ausreicht. Voller Spannung was uns denn erwarten würde, betraten wir die Instanz und fanden uns natürlich erstmal auf dem Sammelplatz mit den Belagerungsmaschinen wieder.
> 
> ...




Jaja, Uns erging es nicht anders. Aber ich freu mich schon drauf am Sonntag weiter zuwipen.


----------



## MxSyl3r (17. April 2009)

also wir warn gestern wieder froher dinge zum 2ten mal in Ulduar
beim ersten mal hatten wir den Flammenleviathan gelegt nach 1 wipe
(da wir ausversehn im Hardmode an ihn sind xD)
gestern war also razorscale dran..
ziemlich hart wir haben den ganzen abend daran verbracht auf 3%
war unser bester try
wird heute liegen denke ich
ignis haben wir beim ersten mal schon versucht da die adds aber irgendwie nicht tötbar waren
(auch nicht mit dem wasser udn dem vorher schmelzen)
wurde dann gesagt er sei verbuggt und wir habens gelassen
den robo hab ich leider noch nicht gesehn ^^


----------



## Mongo3 (17. April 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Kann man mit Naxx 10er Equip nach Ulduar 10? Bis jetzt nur unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört
> 
> MfG




Also wir haben es gestern gemacht (wobei 2-3 naxx25er equip haben) und lief eignetlich genauso ab wie beim TE. Also gehen tut das schon man muss allerdings auf sich acht nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squall67 (17. April 2009)

Also unser erster Ulduar 10er Raid war bereits am Mittwoch dort hatte die Gilde dann den flammenleviathan gelegt und dann gingen glaube die ini server oder so down. Naja Gestern sind wir dann mittags wieder rein und haben uns erstmal an XT-002 versucht alle waren sehr motiviert und wir haben irgendwie nur 3 Trys gebraucht und haben ihn sogar mit Archievment geschafft (keiner stirbt an so einer Gravitationsbombe) was wohl eher zufall war wir wollten ihn ja einfach nur umhauen. Naja die Freude war Riesengroß und weiter ging es dann zum 3. Boss dem Protodrachen Flammenzunge irgendwie waren wir so gut drauf das auch dieser Boss nach 3-4 Trys gelegen hat (war echt ein Super Tag bis hier hin) doch dann wurde die Instanz plötzlich etwas härter wir wollten uns auf den Weg machen zur Versammelung des Eisens doch der Trash bereitete hier einige Probleme nach ein paar Wipes haben wir es dann endlich geschafft. Naja wir haben den Boss 10 mal getryed und haben uns dann entschieden erstmal einen anderen Boss zu Probieren also haben wir uns auf dem Weg zu Kologarn gemacht der ja in der Nähe war. Naja auch hier haben wir ein paar trys gemacht bis wir beschlossen erstmal ein paar stunden pause zu machen und eventuell am Abend nochmal weiterzutesten. 
Am Abend ging die Gilde dann erstmal 25er Ulduar naja gelegt wurde leider nur der Flammenleviathan nach dem 25er gings wieder zur 10er Version wo nochmals Kologarn gelegt wurde der dann spät am Abend doch noch das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. 
Heute wird mal der neue 10er PvP Boss versucht der ja auch nicht sehr leicht sein soll und eventuell nochmal die Versammelung des Eisens. 

Naja bisher gefällt mir die neue Instanz Ulduar sehr gut im gegensatz zu dem etwas langweiligem Naxxramas ich hoffe der Schwierigkeitsgrad bleibt erstmal ein paar Wochen/Monate so wie er jetzt ist, klar werden sehr gute Gilden den Content sehr schnell Clear haben ber die weniger guten haben mit Ulduar mal eine sehr gute Aufgabe mit vielen harten Bossen die Movement und Können erfordert. Hoffe mal nicht das wieder Tausende von Flames kommen die ini sei zu schwer und die ini wird so stark generft das man wieder mit randomgruppen gehen kann.

Alo super Arbeit bisher Blizzard hoffentlich könnt ihr mit dem nächsten großen contentpatch nochmal den schwierigkeitsgrad anheben.


----------



## Todeshieb (17. April 2009)

Wir hatten im 10er die gleichen Probleme, die schon die Vorschreiber beschrieben haben. Finde die Ini auch sehr anspruchsvoll. 

Einen großen Kritikpunkt habe ich zu Ulduar - die fehlende Atmosphäre: Ich finde die Ini einfach lieblos gestaltet und grafisch gesehen absolut langweilig ...


----------



## Anburak-G (17. April 2009)

Haben gestern vergnügliche 4 Stunden in Ulduar verbracht.

Ergebniss:

Flammenleviathan: 2ter Versuch - Down
Razorscale: Aufgehört zu zählen, aber down^^
XT: 5 Versuche und down

Bei Ignis haben wir uns, aufgrund der späten Stunde, nur den Trash angesheen, aber der war auch nicht ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis jetzt eine sehr schöne und anspruchsvolle Instanz... freu mich auf Sonntag wenn's weitrgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekim (17. April 2009)

Naja, ich hatte mich auch schon riesig auf Ulduar gefreut. Wir wurden aber überrascht, dass der Patch dann schon diesen Mittwoch kam. Wir haben also unseren Raid-Plan umgestellt und sind in freudiger Erwartung in die Schlacht gezogen. Bevor wir jedoch den Flammenleviatan erreicht hatten, waren die Instanzserver down. Und das ging den ganzen Mittwoch so. Wir haben zumindest Gildenintern für diese Woche erst mal alle Ulduar-Raids gestrichen. Aber ich denke ich werde heute rdm gehen. Ich bin von der tollen Vielfalt begeistert. Ich finde es auch gut, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad erheblich angehoben worden ist (insbesondere die Hardmodes). So kann man sich endlich mal wieder wie zu alten Classic-Zeiten über jeden erarbeiteten Boss freuen.

Endlich Wochenende


----------



## Silmarilli (17. April 2009)

Shredder87 schrieb:


> War heute auch drinnen. Es ist schon eine ganz andere Liga als Naxx. Leviathan lag im 2nd. und die Trashmobs vor Ignis gings dann los. Die Riesen hatten wir mit einem uralt Trick aus UBRS geschafft.
> 
> Schurke pullt mit Schurkenhandel auf unseren Magier und der gibt Gas mit seinem Mount und lenkt den einen erstmal ab und wir hauten erst den anderen zu Klump. Magier macht Eisblock um sich zu retten und die Aufmerksamkeit wegzubekommen. 2nd Tank nimmt ihn. 1st Tank übernimmt sobald die Flammendebuff weg ist und dann lag er auch schon.



Ich bete den Boden an auf dem du wandelst für DIESEN TIPP.

wobei bei uns eher diese FlammenEle's mit ihren Feuerkreisel das problem waren. aber ich denk das kann man auf die auch anwenden :-)

lg Sily

P.S. gestern auch nur den Leviathan geschafft im second try glaub ich war das inkl Achievment.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist sehr ansprechend. Und ohne die ganzen Guides im Hintergrund (die es ja noch so gut wie nicht gibt) macht das Rumtüfteln echt spass.


----------



## Manowar (17. April 2009)

Ich mag gerade mal fragen,wo die Probleme bei diesem Flammengolems sind?
Wir sind rangegangen und sie starben ohne Probleme.
(Das ist eine ernstgemeinte Frage und kein "ololol noobs")

Allerdings die Feuer/Luft/wie auch immer- Eles waren ziemlich böse.

Ich bin positiv überrascht von Ulduar,auch wenn es mich nervt,dass Bosse buggy aufgespielt werden.


----------



## Namir (17. April 2009)

Lol, rofl ihr kacknoobs. ich hab ulduar solo schon seit 4 wochen auf farmstatus

Ne, mal im Ernst. Ging uns ähnlich, der Leviathan ging recht gut down auch wenn wir beim ersten Try aus Versehen im Hard-Hard-Hard-Hard-Mode gestartet sind (alle 4 Türme waren noch da). Dann haben wir uns 2-3 mal von dem Drachen killen lassen und schon mussten die meisten Leute offline, da wir erst spät gestartet haben. Zudem war die Instanz auch kurzzeitig geschlossen (am Mittwoch war das noch).
Ja, jedenfalls habe ich einen netten Eindruck von der Ini bekommen und werde mir für den nächsten Raid wohl meine Leute zuverlässiger auswählen, nicht dass wir schon nach 1-2h tryen wieder aufhören müssen.


----------



## Kuriantas (17. April 2009)

jup die Bosse sind endlich mal wie eine Herrausforderung.. wobei ich sagen muss... 
Obwohl ich es eher amüsant fand, auf das herz einzudreschen... (damit bekommt XT002 das 4Fache an Schaden gutgeschrieben) sollte man doch darauf aufpassen es nicht zu übertreiben... naja... XT002 liegt Razorscalchen auch und naja von Trashmob Flammenlevi reden wir nicht... der erinnerte am anfang stark an Naxx, aber im Grossen und ganzen nette Ini und schönes Design.

Auch wenn die verbugte Scheisse bei Ignis nervt, but thats life so sind sie nunmal die Bosse am Anfang eines Contents


----------



## Syvius (17. April 2009)

Sind mit unserer Gilde gestern reingegangen 10er.

Nach Eingewöhnung am Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat es trotzdem finde ich sehr viel Fun gemacht.
Da hat Blizz sich am Anfang ma was einfallen lassen.

Aber der Flammenleviathan lag dann letztendlich doch in seinen Einzelteilen auf dem Boden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ma gucken wies weiter vorranggeht Samstag.

MFG Syvius




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (17. April 2009)

joah sehr vielversprechend schon die ersten bosse. und ohne guide oder masterplan auch ein schönes mit dem kopf gegen die wand rennen. und auch etwas frustrierend, wenn man nicht genau weiss, was man falsch macht. aber das macht den reiz aus, sich schritt für schritt an die bosse rantasten. bei razor z.b. haben wir uns links mitte rechts aufgeteilt - wollte irgendwie nicht klappen. jmd gab dann nen tip mit dem großen roten kreis. mal schaun, ob wir das heute mal probieren.


----------



## blade1234 (17. April 2009)

wir haben heut nacht um 00:21 uhr Freya 25er gekillt...

Auriaya der boss is sowas von scheisse^^ wenn die katzen ein anspringen instand down das ma in den griff zu bekommen is der boss verlauf einfach^^


----------



## callahan123 (17. April 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Kann man mit Naxx 10er Equip nach Ulduar 10? Bis jetzt nur unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört
> 
> MfG



Ganz einfach, du musst neben deiner Haupttätigkeit (Tanken/Heilen/Schaden) auch sehr viel einstecken können, sehr viel mehr als in den Raids bevor. 

Ich als Hunter brauche meiner Einschätzung nach unbuffed über 20K Life ohne Kompromisse beim austeilenden Schaden hinnehmen zu dürfen. Das geht aber nur über das richtige PVE Equip, und das bekommt man halt nur in 25er Inis.

Der erste Boss hingegen kann auch von weniger gut ausgerüsteten Chars gepackt werden. Hier zählt eher eine vernünftige Absprache, als Mörderequip.


----------



## ceelena (17. April 2009)

ein allgemeiner zufriedener O-ton und kann mich dem nur anschließen. Trotz nicht gerade dem super support und equip bei einigen leute haben wir uns mal aufgemacht den neuen content zu ergründen. das event kannte ich schon vom vorabend da ich die ersten 5 türme einfach mal alleine probiert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nach anfänglichen schwierigkeiten mit der koordination bzw energie aufsammeln um max dmg mit den fahrzeugen auszuteilen ging es gut von der hand bis auf zwei wipes a la test & try.

Der erste Boss scheint nachdem was hier geschrieben steht teils glück teils movement (na das zu 100%) zu sein.Bei uns lief es wunderbar und im ersten versuch lag er vor uns.Trotz blau equipten hunter der die türme ned wirklich im nahkampf umhaun konnte ^^ es gab nur eine reperaturphase.

Danach sind wir gespannt weiter und haben die beiden dicken lavakokosse einfach mal stehen lassen um einen "oh-ich -kann-jemanden-ansprechen"try vom drachen mit den harpunen zu machen (name entfallen). bis auf adds nuken und bischen auf den drachen bolzen waren wir damit dann auch fertig.
xxt-2000 o.ä war unser nächster wirklicher try.Hat auch nicht lange gedauert weil einfach die equipunterschiede nicht zu kompensieren waren ABER die ini selber gefällt mir sehr gut und ich bin gespannt auf einen besser ausgestatteten raid der auch bissl was beschickt.

*flameOn* war aber so klar das die dual speccs noch mit fehlern behaftet sind (pkt nach dem switchen nicht vergeben,skills weg) *flameOff*


----------



## DK Noctan (19. April 2009)

Nach einem Abend 25er Ulduar den Freeloot Ossi Panzer und Razorscale down, sowie den Xt-002 Deconstruktor auf 4% gebracht. Im 10er lief es um einiges erfolgreicher, dort konnten Leviathan, Razorscale, xt-002, Kologarn, Iron Council, Aurayia, Hodir und Freya erfolgreich an 2 Abenden gelegt werdem. Schwierigkeitsgrad ist ganz ok, auch wenn man im 10er zumindest ganz gut vorankommt, weil im 25er doch mehr Leute es nicht gebacken kriegen können.


----------



## Swizzcheeze (19. April 2009)

Heute mit Gilde entlich Ignis und Razorscale im 25 down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (19. April 2009)

Flame Leviathan ist ein Witz, als der bei uns lag dachten wir nur "omg... das wird wieder so ne farminstanz wie naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"...
Der Trash vor ignis gestaltete sich fast härter als der flammenleviathan, ignis selbst löschte jedoch, buggy wie er war, ab dem 3. try mit dem pull sofort den tank aus (40k whitehit...). also weiter...
Am nächsten tag lag dann Razorscale... lange nicht mehr erlebt, dieses "geschafft!"-gefühl...
Der Dekonstruktor war heavy... einen weiteren Tag später konnten wir ihn auch umhauen... momentan löscht Kologarn regelmässig den raid aus, wies weitergeht bleibt abzuwarten...

alles in allem freue ich mich aber sehr, dass t8 und t8,5 endlich wieder spielern mit entsprechendem skillniveau vorenthalten bleiben werden.
denn zwar lag emalon nach wenigen tries im staub, random wird er aber nach momentanem stand nicht von den üblichen archavon-gimps abgefarmt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles in allem?

WotLK = FAIL. 
Patch 3.1 = WIN.


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2009)

Ich war nochnicht, drin hab aber auch keine Stamm


----------



## danksager (20. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ulduar noch nicht clear? => Facerollende kackn00bs & Movementkrüppel




ohhhhhhhhh da hat ein poser aber ganz dicke eier aber solche k---b---s wie dich gibt es wohl überall 

bei uns lief es wohl genauso ab wie bei den anderen (ausser natürlich wie bei dir TIKUME den du bist ja der gottvatterdespossens) gestern nacht um 12 rein 

levi lag so beim 3 try aber auch nur weil wir die ersten 2 trys unwisentlich im hartmode machten da wir dachten die turme ganz am anfang wären die türme die man umnazten muss nach dem wir unseren fehler eingesehen haben waren wir bereit diesen boss für nächsten mittwoch als freelot zu bezeichnen 

ab dann ging es nur noch bergab 

den drachen 10 mal getryd und nicht gelegt bekommen und dann aufgehöhrt da es schon 4 uhr war 

heute waren wir dann wieder drin wollten uns den abend mit dem drachen nicht schon wieder verdreben und sind gleich zu xt gegangen ja wass soll ich sagen der koller der bösse bösse koller hat uns dann alle zu boden gezwungen 

dann sind wir zu ignis gegangen bzw wir haben es versucht aber seine 2 hakans an der türe haben schon lauthals geschrien "hey ihr ihr kommt hier net rein" 

als fazit bleibt uns wohl nur die erkenntnis naxx25 sollte zumindest auf farmstatus sein und maly 25 darf auch keine eintagsfliege sein 

ABER WIR GEBEN NICHT AUF


----------



## Batousaii (20. April 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht!
> 
> Wir hatten mit vollem 25er Equip im 10er leichte Probleme bei Razoscale (Der Drache) und XT-002 steht immernoch wegen Enrage bei 500k -.-



Definitiv doch ^^
Und wenn ihr 25er Gear habt, und es nicht schafft das Herz in der Zeit in der es da ist fast down zu bekommen....geh nochmal Naxx ^^


----------



## Cutlan (20. April 2009)

Also kann man sagen in 15 Wochen ist auch Uladar bei den meisten auf Farmstatus ...

Normal 3 bosse

Hero 3 bosse ;-)


Uladar ist in meinen Augen angemessen aber keine harte Nuss für die Pro-Gamer, nach meinen Geschmack kann Uladar einen Aufschlag in allen Stufen von 50% locker gut vertragen. Kann ja nicht sein das Rewahn in 15 Wochen mit T 8,5 rumrennt.

*ironiemode off*


----------



## Stonewhip (20. April 2009)

Also wir hatten heute einen ÄUSSERST ärgerlichen Bug. Die kleinen Schrottbots sind bei der zweiten Welle...  ENTKOMMEN!!

Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, was in einem vorgeht, wenn man wie bekloppt auf die kleinen Scheisser einbombt (die ja im übrigen lächerliche 6k HP haben) und da steht ständig "ENTKOMMEN!", die kleinen Mistviecher aber schnurstracks weiterlaufen und beim Erreichen ihrer kurzen Reise plötzlich TROTZDEM den Boss wie blöde heilen?

Also ICH war ziemlich demotiviert über solche (wohl vermeidbaren) Bugs..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Caidy (20. April 2009)

jo unser erster Tag war auch recht hart^^


der erste boss ging im 10er sowie 25er frist try down.


was kam danach? Ignis. Omg haut der nen schaden raus.... ich spiele palaheiler, mit gutem luck heil ich mit einem HL 16-20k

aber die 40k dmg am mt waren echt heftig ö.ö

naja der erste nerf kam ja schon, ignis macht nun 15% weniger schaden...^^


und so hats am nächsten Tag auch geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Stonewhip schrieb:


> Also wir hatten heute einen ÄUSSERST ärgerlichen Bug. Die kleinen Schrottbots sind bei der zweiten Welle...  ENTKOMMEN!!
> 
> Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, was in einem vorgeht, wenn man wie bekloppt auf die kleinen Scheisser einbombt (die ja im übrigen lächerliche 6k HP haben) und da steht ständig "ENTKOMMEN!", die kleinen Mistviecher aber schnurstracks weiterlaufen und beim Erreichen ihrer kurzen Reise plötzlich TROTZDEM den Boss wie blöde heilen?
> 
> ...



diesen "bug" hatten wir auch^^ wenn das erbeben kam, deshalb haben wir die vorher schon genuked was geht


Imo stehen wir vor dem Rat im 25 und vor freya im 10er ^^


Ich finde die Instanz schon Anspruchsvoll, nicht was ich jemals wieder auch nur ansatzweise rnd machen würde^^


----------



## Stonewhip (20. April 2009)

Caidy schrieb:


> Ich finde die Instanz schon Anspruchsvoll, nicht was ich jemals wieder auch nur ansatzweise rnd machen würde^^


/sign

Da muss man Blizzard einfach mal ein Lob aussprechen. Das ist gekonnte "random-raid-prevention" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe nur, dass Blizzard nicht zu viel an der INI und den Mobs dreht, weil wieder irgendwelche Leutchen herumheulen: "Ich seh den Content nicht für mein Geld." oder "Ich finde keine Gruppe.".
So wie es jetzt ist, kann es meinetwegen gerne bleiben.. (naja, vielleicht noch vorhandene Bug's herausfixen)..


----------



## Zwizazadera (20. April 2009)

Hi Mädels,

Raidstatus meiner Gilde bis jetzt:

10er
- Leviathan - 1 Try Down down
- Razorscale - 4 Trys down
- Ignis (Nach harten 2 Raidtagen a 2 Std. Tryen habe wir ihn ENDLICH gelegt !!! Konstrukte zum Glühen bringen und ab ins Wasser mit ihnen Caster knallt ihn dann 
   wech mit 5k DMG und der Buff ist wech. Kontrukttank hat gut zu Laufen *g*
   TIP: wenn ihr denn Boss auf 15% habt sollte kein Konstrukt mehr zum Glühen gebracht werden! Nur noch einsammeln (max. 2 Stck) und Boss umklatschen 
   so haben wir ihn gelegt.

- (Der Schwule oder Hoden gequetschte) XT002 down - nach ca. 2020983734 *ggg* Trys Down mit 4 Sek Enrage und DANK SCHILDWALL und 4 Überlebenden *ggg*
- Kologarn down - 1 Try ! Also der is ja mal wohl Total Easy ! Arm ab und dann sind immer 15% Life wech. TIP: ONLY DMG auf den Rechten Arm ;-)
- Eisenkoncil nach 1 Std. Tryn down (Wenn die ersten beiden wech sind is der letzte Easy
- Auriya: Man Man Man Normaler Tank Pull ist der TOD für den Tank = Wipe ! Gepullt mit Shamie Totem und mit Weihe von mir dann abgefangen während sie die Treppe 
               hoch kommt, nach dem 5 Try Down. Beim Pull Hilft es auch wenn der Krieger / Pala Tank mit Schildwall bzw. Segen des Schutzes Pullt !!

-Hodir: Relativ leicht ! Kleiner Tip im Gegensatz zu manchen Guides ! NICHT mit dem ganzen Raid in den Gang rennen um den Vermeidlichen Easy Mode zu Aktiveren !
            Wenn ALLE in den Gang Rennen Wiped ihr, die Energy Kugel BASHEN den Raid wech ! Wir haben 4 Mann durch den Gang geschickt und 6 Mann sind in 
            der Arena   geblieben,
            Fazit 3 Try zum Kapieren das Geteilt nicht geht 1 Try zum Üben mit geteilter Mannschaft und 5ter Try gelegt den Boss

- Freya: AUTSCH ist da der Trash schon hart ! Kleiner tip bei den Blumen ! Die kleinen von nem ProtPala / DK Tank binden Große Blume raus spoten und DMG machen, 
              wenn die kleinen Blumen zusammen Fallen und sich wieder zur Großen Porten Weihe oder T&V und die Grosse wieder raus Spoten und Killen, erst dann kann man
              die kleinen Down machen. TIP: Mages mit Zauberraub von der Großen Blume Debuff klauen unser Mage hat mit 7 Debuffs 18k DPS gefahren beim BOMBEN 
              (Und dabei auch wohl nen Orgasmus so wie sie gejauchzt hat) *g*

              Bossfight is relativ Easy Kleine Blumen an DK oder PalaTank Binden und dann Boss weg ziehen und Melees WEG DA 6k DMG pro Explodierender Blume
              3 Grp die Spawnt MUSS gleichzeitig Down gehen sonst beleben sie sich wieder gegenseitig nach 10sek. Alle auf 5 / 8% runterkloppen nacheinander 
             (Peitscher zum SCHLUSS da er mehr schadenmacht um so weniger life er hat mich (PalaTank)  BÄM Onehit mit 56k AUTSCH also erst zum SCHLUSS,
              wenn alle 3 Atts runter sind weg Bomben ! Pro Mob Grp verliert der Boss 25 bzw. 30 Debuff Punkte (von 150).
               Uraltes Uhrtum 2ter Tank Spotten und zu den Pilzen ziehen die Spawnen diese Neutralisieren den Stille und Bewegungsdebuff
              Baum des Leben (hat 20k) IMMER sofort umnuken BEVOR er voll ausgewachsen ist, er heilt sonst den Boss um 15% seines gesamt Lives wieder hoch! 
              Is aber am Anfang unwichtig wenn sie noch ÜBER 50 Stacks drauf hat, da sie sich eh mehr heilt als sie schaden bekommt udn ihr mit dem Trash zu tun habt.
              Sooooo wenn sie alle Debuffs runter hat DÄMÄTSCH Fahren, Baum Killen und aus der Grünen Suppe ziehen und schon liegt sie !
              ACHTUNG erst die 3  Atts Ala Sartharion Killen sonst Startet ihr den Hardmode.

25er Mode:

Levi: 2ter Try Down.
Razorscale: 5er Try Down
X-002: Man Nervt das Erbeben
Ignis: AUTSCH da müssen wir noch ÜBEN !!!!

Fazit für mich Gilde hat 9 Bosse im 10er Down und im 25er leider erst 2 ABER einen Heidenspass, Massig Repkosten, Bufffood geht wech wie nix und Flask 
Saufen wir wie Alkies auf Entzug *g* 

*Kniefall* und THX  to Blizzard guter Job weiter so !!!


Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## fergon (20. April 2009)

Bei uns war es auch ziemlich genau das selbe Spielerlebnis. Die Trashgruppen vor Ignis sind die hölle, erst mit 3 Heilern haben wir die einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen aber trotzdem schon mindestens einen Kel drop wert (Kel is einfacher als Ignis Trash!!!!!".
Ignis selber bleibt mir ein Räzel da das Schmelzen fast unmachbar ist und so der Maintank die Trashmobs Kitete und der rest den Dicken bearbeitete, allerdings mit wenig erfolg auch beim 17ten Try!
XT-002, ja scheint machbar, nur dieses Erdbeben ist doch mächtig und wieder nur via Monstergruppenheal machbar, schön das Herz mitklopfen da sich das auch auf den Dicken auswirkt, das war schnell klar, aber dieses Erdbeben, nee wollte nicht down gehen!
Den Drachen haben wir dann gar nich mehr versucht weil die erfolgsverwöhnte gruppe die schnauze voll hatte und auch schon 350g reperaturkosten gefarmt waren, 5 Fläschchen pro mann und unzähliges bufffood die Goldbeutel erleichterten.
Alles in allem, danke Blizz, endlich was mit herrausvorderung!


----------



## xDeadherox (20. April 2009)

Der "Protodrache" oder Razoerscaleoder auch Eisenkralle genannt ist eigentlich ganzeinfach mit3healern + gute Positonierung. Man hat zwar paar wipes aba dann hats iwann jeder und er kommt unter 50% und denne ist er eig schon en freeloot.


----------



## Anburak-G (20. April 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass Blizzard nicht zu viel an der INI und den Mobs dreht, weil wieder irgendwelche Leutchen herumheulen: "Ich seh den Content nicht für mein Geld." oder "Ich finde keine Gruppe.".



Das ist das schlimme an den Leuten...

Erst heulen das alles sooooo einfach ist und Profi-Gilden schon nach 2 Tagen alles Clear hatten (naja, dafür sind's ja auch "Profis" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dann kommt was anspruchsvolles (und das ist Ulduar z.Z. noch^^) und dann kommt wieder x Mimimi Beiträge...

Hoffen wir, das die letzten Bugs rausgenommen werden und sonst nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enforce (20. April 2009)

Ich muss sagen Ulduar ist eine sehr schöne ini, was ich bis jetzt mit meinem 10er raid sehen konnte, denn auch wir bekamen ordentlich haue....um es mal milde auszudrücken^^
Die einige Frage die ich mir aber noch stelle ist die, wie lange wird es dauern bis blizzard nen nerf rausschickt, wenn es wieder einen großteil der leute gibt, die die ihr equip spazieren tragen, das sie die bosse zu schwer finden!!


----------



## Zwizazadera (20. April 2009)

Enforce schrieb:


> wie lange wird es dauern bis blizzard nen nerf rausschickt, wenn es wieder einen großteil der leute gibt, die die ihr equip spazieren tragen, das sie die bosse zu schwer finden!!



Ich hoffe und Bete das dies NIE Passieren wird !!!!! Ok Ok nach 9 Monaten so ca. wie bei SSC / FDS bzw. BT / MH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber so wie es ist OHNE BUGS kann es erst mal bleiben ! Eine ID VOLL ausnuzten zu können über die Woche macht doch Spass!

ICH hab keine Bock drauf nach 2 Tagen wieder Nasebohrend und Wartend auf Reset (nächster Mittwoch) in Dalaran rum zu stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Sarcz (20. April 2009)

Herrliche Instanz!

Aber als Naxx verwöhnter Trashbomber war es schon ne harte Landung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (20. April 2009)

Der 1. Boss ist leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber war witzig, da mein Fahrer einfach IRGENDWIE gefahren ist xD

Tjoaaa, dann wurde es schon schwerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Eindruck: Ich find's toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (20. April 2009)

Yes ich finde es einfach nur geil

Endlich mal was wo man wieder ne Herausforderung hat, nicht das NAX gegimpe.
Wir stehen vor dem Eisernen Rat und als wir den Trash mit ich glaube 1.1 MIO HP gesehen haben, waren wir schon überrascht ^^

Movement, CC, Timing sind wieder gefragt, nicht nur rumrennen alles einsammeln und bomben, sprich die Lamer version des WoW.

Ich hoffe Blizz ändert nichts daran, ausser die Bugs zu beseitigen die es leider noch zu genüge gibt.
Aber jeder der auch nur nen bissl höheren IQ als nen Fisch hat, weis, dass es bei einem 8-900 MB Patch immer Probleme geben 
wird die erst im Live Betrieb auffallen.....


----------



## dergrossegonzo (20. April 2009)

Shredder87 schrieb:


> War heute auch drinnen. Es ist schon eine ganz andere Liga als Naxx. Leviathan lag im 2nd. und die Trashmobs vor Ignis gings dann los. Die Riesen hatten wir mit einem uralt Trick aus UBRS geschafft.
> 
> Schurke pullt mit Schurkenhandel auf unseren Magier und der gibt Gas mit seinem Mount und lenkt den einen erstmal ab und wir hauten erst den anderen zu Klump. Magier macht Eisblock um sich zu retten und die Aufmerksamkeit wegzubekommen. 2nd Tank nimmt ihn. 1st Tank übernimmt sobald die Flammendebuff weg ist und dann lag er auch schon.
> 
> ...



UBRS Taktik - coole Idee.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonst deckt sich meine Erfahrung mit den meisten Berichten. Hier kann keiner jammern "alles zu leicht".

Ich denke eher, es werden bald die ersten "alles viel zu schwer" kommen. 

Aber der neue in Archavons Kammer.... aua. Den machen die nächten Wochen mal keine Randomgruppen. Von wegen
Freeloot T8 für alle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _(durfte man ja hier des öfteren lesen)_


----------



## Dubstep (20. April 2009)

Super Instanz!

Wir haben im 25er 2 Bosse down (Flamenleviathan ohne Systemüberladung im First) und Razorscale mit nur einmal Landen in Phase 1.
Im 10er haben wir bis Kologorn gespielt! Den aber bei 800k abgebrochen den Raid weil schon etwas später war. Im 10er liegen schon 5 Kandidaten.

Ich hoffe das Blizzard noch einige Zeit die Ulduar Nerf Schreier außer Acht lässt.

Ich meine, in Ulduar kommt mal wieder so richtig "WoW Classic Feeling" auf wenn dein Raid den Boss down hat. Geschrei Jubel und so weiter nicht! 
Down. Loot? Next!

Heute gehts den XT-002 an den Kragen! hihi :-)

Wer leichten Content will, kann Naxx 25er Gear farmen für Udluar! PUNKT! Da sollte die nächsten Monate nix verändert werden außer Fehlerbehebung.

lg Alex


----------



## Anduriel_Shattrath (20. April 2009)

Wobei das Gear in Ulduar ohne Hard Modes nicht großartig besser ist als Naxx 25er oder Malygos 25er/Sarth+3D 25er Gear. Itemlevel 232 Zeugs dropt recht wenig und bei uns wird fleißig gedisst, weil keiner den Müll braucht, der da dropt. Interessant wirds erst bei den T8/T8.5 Teilen.


----------



## Pyrokara (20. April 2009)

Ich war am 10er mit ner Randomtruppe drin.
Fallenlevi war sofort down, danach XT-002 probiert. Sind ohne Taktik reingegangen. 1 Tank, 3 Heiler, 6 DDs. Und es war eine wirklich sehr gute Gruppe(alle ~4k DPS). Aber die kack Adds kommen ja in der Herzphase, und da läuft Hero+Geschwindigkeitstrank.
Haben 2h probiert, dass mussten leider die ersten Weg, sonst wär der sicher noch gelegen.
Aber ich muss sagen, ich denke nicht, dass wir ihn geschafft haetten mit 2 Tanks. Bärchen hat dann umgeloggt auf seinen DK, und dann waren alle Trys ziemlich gut.
Weiss jemand zufällig ob man das Erdbeben umgehen kann wenn man ihn innerhalb der Zeit bis dorthin gleich in die nächste Phase nuked ? (<75% )
Habens gestern auf 75,5% in 1 min geschafft. Dann kam das Erdbeben, also wahrscheinlich knapp nicht geschafft.
Ansonsten würden wir nämlich den Duduheiler zur Eule machen. Dann können wir die Erdbebenphase sozusagen umnuken^^.


----------



## Seawater (20. April 2009)

Halloa liebe Community,

also ich kann nur bestätigen, dass Ulduar eine sehr anspruchsvolle Raidinstanz ist. Wenn ich mich an die vielen skeptischen Stimmen erinner, die die Schwierigkeit von Ulduar angezweifelt haben, kann ich nur sagen, das Blizzard diese Stimmen hat verstummen lassen.
@ TE: Dein Erfahrungsbericht spiegelt eigentlich ganz genau meine ersten Erfahrungen in Ulduar wieder. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass Blizzard nicht auf die wohl kommenden Stimmen eingeht, dass Ulduar zu schwer ist und sie Ulduar infolge dessen wieder vereinfachen.
Der Grad es jedem Recht zu machen ist halt sehr schwierig, wie man am Beispiel WoW sehr gut sieht. Es wird sicherlich etliche WoW- Spieler geben, die nicht mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad in Ulduar klarkommen. Doch an diese appeliere ich, nicht wieder anfangen rumzuschreien, wie schwer doch alles ist.

Euch einen angenehmen Wochenstart...


PS: Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wann Algalon das erste Mal besiegt wird.


----------



## Edding8045 (20. April 2009)

also die inni ist sogesehen nicht schwer sie ist das was alle wollten nicht einfach aber machbar darum denke ich das blizz dies nicht einfacher machen wird aber gewisse bosse verlangen gewisses grundgear nicht wie naxx wo man als frischer 80iger durchkommt.
und die bosse werden einfacher mit besserem gear. 

topgilden haben es clear und der rest der wowler wird das ende auch sehen und wenn man die ersten 6wochen nur den levi abfarmt aber dann das gear hat die nächsten bosse zulegen auch wenn welche sterben.

ach sind atm noch paar bugs drin und die takktiken unterscheiden sich leicht vom ptr oder man findet keine oder wenn man eine findet funtz die net alles erlebt 
nach 2abenden 10raids 6bosse down 25 wollen wir erst die nächste woche wirklich starten.

aber mit rdn würde ich die erste zeit net reingehen wollen es sei denn mit twink den levi farmen^^


----------



## Dubstep (20. April 2009)

Pyrokara schrieb:


> Ich war am 10er mit ner Randomtruppe drin.
> Fallenlevi war sofort down, danach XT-002 probiert. Sind ohne Taktik reingegangen. 1 Tank, 3 Heiler, 6 DDs. Und es war eine wirklich sehr gute Gruppe(alle ~4k DPS). Aber die kack Adds kommen ja in der Herzphase, und da läuft Hero+Geschwindigkeitstrank.
> Haben 2h probiert, dass mussten leider die ersten Weg, sonst wär der sicher noch gelegen.
> Aber ich muss sagen, ich denke nicht, dass wir ihn geschafft haetten mit 2 Tanks.



Haben am Samstag XT-002 mit 2 Tanks gemacht! Defwarrior war XT-002 Tank und ich hab als Protpaladin die Bummler gesammelt und den ganzen Bossfight etwas hinter der Gruppe offgetankt. Geht so wunderbar! DMG auf das Herz bis die ersten Adds da sind! Melee's holzen weiter auf das Herz, Adds bomben, Bummer offtanken und wieder selbes spiel von vorne! Haben sogar das Vorsicht, Schrottroboter Achievement bekommen obwohl wir es nicht mal beabsichtigt haben. Da wo kein Healbot zum XT-002 laufen darf und ihn heilen. Heute ist der gute im 25er an der Reihe. Mal gucken!

lg Alex


----------



## Bonsai112 (20. April 2009)

kurz meine Erfahrungen nach ein paar Tagen Ulduar:

1.Raidabend Mittwoch: Erstmal im 10er angegangen und Flameleviathan mit gildeninterner Twinkgruppe probiert, danach 25er Gildenraid ebenfalls den 1.Boss gelegt, danach bei Ignis gewiped bzw. Instanzserver down

2.Raidabend Donnerstag: Um 21:30Uhr 25er Gildenraid angefangen aber nur gewiped.

3.Raidabend Samstag: 10er Mainrun: Die ersten 4 Bosse kein Problem, Iron council haben wir nach 1 1/2 Stunden bezwungen, Kologarn ne Stunde später(der nen richtig geiles Schmuckstück für mich dabei hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Danach haben wir noch Auriaya und Hodir jeweils im 2ten Anlauf gelegt nach etlichen wipes am trash^^

4.Raidabend Sonntag: 25er Gildenrun geht weiter, zuerst Emalon umgehauen danach wieder Ulduar: Razorscale liegt im 2ten try, heilerkolben dropt, viele dkp Punkte fliegen umher^^ danach haben wir den rest des abends mit wipen am xt verbracht, immerhin auf 12%

Also wenn man 25er Naxx/Sart3D/Maly equip hat, ist der 10er Content recht gut zu bestreiten, herausfordernd aber dennoch machbar, fand ich super gelungen! 25er Content find ich ehrlich gesagt ein Stück weit zu happig, da haben wir doch noch ganz schön zu knabbern, aber gut soll ja auch nicht so schnell wieder langweilig werden.

Ma schauen, was der heutige Raidabend bringen wird


----------



## Gerbalin (20. April 2009)

Sehr gute und interessante Raidini. Endlich mal wieder bissi Anspruch ich hoffe es bleibt so, klarer Daumen nach oben Blizz.

Wir habens noch nicht clear aber arbeiten uns mit viel Fun weiter.

Fortschritt bisher:

Flammenleviathan ein sehr leichter Boss wenn man hier wiped sollte man wohl nochmal paar Monate Naxx gehen, 25 wie 10 first Try jedoch auf normal Mode.

Razorscale am Anfang einige Wipes aber nachdem wir die Reihenfolge der Adds usw fest gelegt haben und 2 Camps bildeten war er weder im 10 noch im 25er ein Problem

Nochdem wir am Mittwoch (Patchday) Ignis einige Male getryt haben und den nicht down bekommen haben haben wir ihn im 10 und 25er erst mal stehen lassen und machen ihm zum schluß falls Zeit ist.

XT-002 Dekonstruktor ist nach Flammenleviathan im 10 und 25 der leichteste Boss und erfordert nicht wirklich viel Geschick 2 Camps (Melee und Caster) auf der Treppe tanken und Herzauf 20% haun sowie die Adds Bomben.

Iron Council war sehr nett und macht Spaß aber wenn man sie in der Reihenfolge Groß bis Klein legt auch kein Prob, jedoch sollte man auf die Runen aufpassen. Fazit 10-25 down

Kologarn ist ein sehr interessanter Boss, nachdem wir ihn relativ fix im 10ner gelegt haben brauchten wir um so mehr Zeit im 25er bis wir die richtige Aufstellung usw hatten. 10ner rechte Hand - Adds -linke Hand - Adds - rechte Hand - Adds usw somit kein Problem. 25er rechte Hand - Adds - Torso - rechte Hand - Adds - Torso usw jedoch nach einigen Schwierigkeiten wegen Eyebeam usw in 10 und 25er down.

Auriaya, Thorim & Hodir  steht bei uns im 25er noch und beim 10ner war ich nicht dabei als sie ihn gelegt haben. 

10ner stehen wir nun bei Mimiron den wir bisher in Phase 4 bringen aber noch nicht down haben im 25er gehts erst Dienstag weiter.

Danke Blizz für mal wieder bissi mehr Anspruch...


----------



## Toxors (20. April 2009)

Die Instanz ist bis jetzt ganz meinen Vorstellungen. Nicht zu leicht das alle mitmachen kann aber nicht zu schwer. Mit bisschen Skill und Taktik sind parr Bosse schon zu schaffen. Wir haben am Patchtag 3 Bosse down gehabt danach ging es einfach nicht mehr da Lags, Verbindungsfehler usw, etc. auftraten. Trotzdem sehr schön wieder mal gemacht besonders mit den Belagerungsschlachten ist mal was anders. Sehr schön muss ich sagen. Die Instanz ist natürlich nix für Leute die nichtmal Malygos/Naxx 25er von innen gesehen haben.


----------



## nrg (20. April 2009)

Mir gefällt die Ini ziemlich gut und die Bosse machen mal wieder Spaß weil schön schwer.

10er:
Der erste Boss war relativ fix down. 

Der Trash vor Ignis war auch kein größeres Problem, aber Ignis selbst, keine Chance, bester Try um die 90%. Teilweise konnte man keinen Schaden drauf machen weil er den Tank beim ersten Schlag geonehittet hat.

Razorscale war so ne Sache, am Samstag ohne größere Probleme getryt und bis auf 11% runtergekloppt und gestern keine Chance trotz fast gleicher Gruppe. Kein Try unter 80% obwohl der Kampf bekannt war. Irgendwie muss da was gepatcht worden sein, ein solcher Einbruch ist nicht normal. Trotz 3 Heilern in Naxx25 Equip war der Schaden auf die Gruppe nicht wegzuheilen bei gutem Movement der Leute.

XT-002 war beim ersten Try das Problem dass der Raid sich über die Sprachausgabe fast vor lachen keine Schritt mehr gerade aus machen konnte, bei den restlichen Trys gab es das Problem das wir nur einen Bomber dabei hatten. Das Herz ging gut runter und Schaden auf dem Boss war da, aber zu wenig Fläche um die Adds weg zu bomben. Ist aber eher ein Fehler in der Aufstellung gewesen.

25er kommt morgen dran.

Alles in allem macht die Ini Spaß, ich hoffe nur das Blizz fix die Bugs behebt, sonst wird es mit der Zeit nervig. Ein dickes Minus muss ich im Bereich Itemdesign vergeben. Die Modelle sehen zwar genial aus, aber die Werte sind teilweise extrem grottig und ich finde es schade das man Items dissen muss weil de Leute schon besseres haben.


----------



## Dubstep (20. April 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Der Trash vor Ignis war auch kein größeres Problem, aber Ignis selbst, keine Chance, bester Try um die 90%. Teilweise konnte man keinen Schaden drauf machen weil er den Tank beim ersten Schlag geonehittet hat.
> 
> Razorscale war so ne Sache, am Samstag ohne größere Probleme getryt und bis auf 11% runtergekloppt und gestern keine Chance trotz fast gleicher Gruppe. Kein Try unter 80% obwohl der Kampf bekannt war. Irgendwie muss da was gepatcht worden sein, ein solcher Einbruch ist nicht normal. Trotz 3 Heilern in Naxx25 Equip war der Schaden auf die Gruppe nicht wegzuheilen bei gutem Movement der Leute.



Es wurden einige Hotfixes aufgespielt auf die Liverealms. Darunter auch das der Trash vor Ignis nicht mehr so wild ist! Das er den Tank beim ersten Hit onehittet. Habt ihr davor Ignis schon ein paar Mal getryt! Eventuell ist er da mit den Debuff Reset bei Wipe noch buggy. Waren gestern war auch und hatten Ihn auf ca. 60% in 2 Trys. Dann war leider Raidabend vorbei. Aber er onehittet keine Leute mehr die in seinen Behälter kommen.

Razorscale wurde der DMG und die Reichweite von Kettenblitz bei den Zwergen einwenig runtergesetzt.

Hotfix letzer war am 17.4.2009

lg Alex


----------



## nrg (20. April 2009)

Dubstep schrieb:


> Habt ihr davor Ignis schon ein paar Mal getryt!
> 
> Razorscale wurde der DMG und die Reichweite von Kettenblitz bei den Zwergen einwenig runtergesetzt.
> 
> Hotfix letzer war am 17.4.2009



Haben wir, das mit dem Debuffreset kann sein.

Bei Razorscale wurde definitiv von Samstag auf Sonntag was geändert. Wir waren am Samstag dort und es standen 2 Harpunen da, gestern standen da auf einmal 4 stück, von denen aber auch nur 2 aktiv waren. Kam uns etwas seltsam vor. Muss nichts bedeuten, aber 2 Harpunen wachsen nicht über Nacht aus dem Boden.


----------



## Lari (20. April 2009)

Gestern erster Raidabend Ulduar10.
Los ging es natürlich mit Panzerfahren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat Spaß gemacht Unmengen von Zwergen wegzubomben, bis jemand auf die Idee kam: "Eventuell mal die Türme kaputtschießen?" ^^ So arbeiteten wir uns dann vor, wobei wir einen Fast-Wipe hatten, als die zwei Großen eingriffen. Schafften es dann doch ohne Verluste bis zum Leviathan selbst, hatten 2 Trys gebraucht, wobei der erste ziemlich knapp war. So wusste jedenfalls jeder, wie man nun am besten fährt, wo das Öl hingehört etc.

Wir entschieden uns erstmal zum Drachen zu gehen. Kurze Erklärung, was er wohl kann, Aufstellung, pull und 70%-Wipe. Nach einigen Versuchen hatten wir dann die für uns beste Taktik herausgefunden und trotz eines DCs des Maintanks schafften wir es dann ohne größere Probleme. Seit Start waren nun etwa 2 1/2 Stunden vergangen, wir gingen in Richtung XT002 und waren beim ersten Pull leicht abgelenkt von der Stimme... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Trys vergingen ins Land, um uns die richtige Taktik anzugewöhnen (wer bombt wo? wieviel Aufmerksamkeit können die Bomber dem Herz widmen, bevor man die kleinen wegbombt? etc.), und beim 4. Try bekamen wir ihn auf 5% vor dem Enrage. Leider war der Abend hier zuende und erst morgen geht es weiter, aber wir hatten alle sauviel Spaß an der Herausforderung.

Ulduar ist genau das, was ich erwartet und mir erhofft habe. Bitte Blizzard nerft den Content nicht, weil man als random es nicht mehr so einfach hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dubstep (20. April 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Haben wir, das mit dem Debuffreset kann sein.
> 
> Bei Razorscale wurde definitiv von Samstag auf Sonntag was geändert. Wir waren am Samstag dort und es standen 2 Harpunen da, gestern standen da auf einmal 4 stück, von denen aber auch nur 2 aktiv waren. Kam uns etwas seltsam vor. Muss nichts bedeuten, aber 2 Harpunen wachsen nicht über Nacht aus dem Boden.



Wir haben Razorscale am Samstag im 10er gelegt. Da waren nur 2 Harpunen die auch aufgebaut wurden. Gestern im 25er war alles normal bei uns. Also 4 Stück Harpunen und weniger DMG. 

Hier der Bluetracker von MMO-Champion zu den Hotfixes:
    * Several changes to the Razorscale encounter have been made including the range and damage of the Dark Rune Watcher’s Chain Lightning being reduced, and the radius of Razorscale’s Devouring Flame being slightly reduced.
    * To increase the challenge, Hodir’s hard mode should need to be completed faster than before and the bonus of the Moonlight buff that NPCs provide to players should be decreased.
    * The damage done by Thorim and Sif in hard mode has been increased in multiple ways.
    * Freya has had her health and damage increased in hard mode in multiple ways.
    * The Ignis the Furnace encounter has received several changes. To make his individual hits less devastating, we reduced his overall melee damage by about 15% but he swings faster now. In normal mode we increased the cooldown of Activate Construct from 30 to 40 seconds. We also decreased the damage of the Scorch ground effect by 20% on both difficulties.
    * XT-002 Deconstructor’s health and damage has been slightly increased in hard mode.
    * XT-002 Deconstructor will no longer cast Light Bomb or Gravity Bomb while channeling Tympanic Tantrum.
    * For the trash leading up to Ignis the Furnace Master, the Magma Rager’s Superheated Winds have had their speed reduced. The normal mode Molten Colossus have had the cooldown of Pyroblast increased.
    * The trash mobs leading to Mimiron can now see through stealth/invisible, no more sneaking past.
    * In the General Vezax encounter on hard mode, the Saronite Animus’s Profound Darkness will now hit harder.
    * Ignis the Furnace Master should no longer melee players he is grabbing.

lg Alex


----------



## nrg (20. April 2009)

bei uns standen wie gesagt gestern, Sonntag, 4 Harpunen bei Razorscale. Man konnte nur 2 davon benutzen, seine Werte waren soweit man erkennen konnte auch die vom normalen 10er Mode. 

Aber der Schaden der auf die Gruppe kam war nicht mehr normal, wie gesagt Samstag ohne große Probleme auf 11% und gestern nur mit Mühe und Not auf um die 85%.


----------



## Lari (20. April 2009)

Da wir ihn auch gestern legten ist es weiterhin schaffbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja, da standen 4 Harpunen, wobei nur 2 gebraucht werden, die inneren, und auch nur diese aufgebaut werden. Ihr hattet scheinbar einfach nur Pech mit den zufälligen Feuerbällen bzw. AE-Feuerbällen. Oder eure Leute standen zu nah einander beim Kettenblitz.
Einzige kleinere Problemchen beim Encounter sind Mobs, die trotz Taunt vom Tank schnurstracks quer durch den Raid laufen, und später erst am Tank selbst auftauchen.


----------



## Dubstep (20. April 2009)

Wie gesagt, wir haben Ihn auch gestern gelegt und mir ist es im Vergleich zu Mittwoch & Donnerstag, wo wir einwenig getryt haben, aufgefallen, das der Gruppenschaden gestern niedriger war! Dafür hatten wir Ihn Mittwoch nur 1x in der Bodenphase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... gestern ging er dann recht fix!

lg Alex


----------



## Scotty1976 (20. April 2009)

Hallo!

Auch ich durfte mir gestern mit ein paar Leuten Ulduar anschauen. 
Ich fand die Größe recht beeindruckend. Gelegt haben wir nix.
Habe aber festgestellt, dass es für mich noch zu hoch ist. 

Aber ich komme wieder! 

Gruß
Scotty


----------



## Helicon-Tirion (20. April 2009)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern weitestgehend anschließen. Ulduar ist definitiv eine neue und gute Herausvorderung. Was mich ein wenig stutzig macht ist die Tatsache, dass es mit Naxx25 Klamotten trotzdem so schwer ist. Nach Planungen von Blizzard soll man Ulduar 10 mit Naxx 10 Gear (und Lernphase) meistern können. Anders hätte das Konzept von 10- und 25-Mann Versionen der Schlachtzüge ja keinen Sinn.

Dazu folgender Beitrag: Ghostcrawler

Ich glaube, die nächsten Tage werden wir noch eine Menge "Feintuning" sehen


----------



## Lari (20. April 2009)

Wir machen das auch mit einem Naxx10-Equip Schnitt. Ich bin einer der besser equippten, aber genausogut haben wir etwas schlechter ausgerüstete Leute.
Es ist halt einfach schwierig am Anfang, natürlich leichter mit 25er Equip, aber dennoch weitestgehend machbar bisher.


----------



## abe15 (20. April 2009)

Ganz meiner Meinung Ulduar ist wieder was!
Wir musste gestern abend im 25er tatsächlich, haltet euch fest, SHEEPEN um den Trash meistern zu können!!!

Also der Heromodus von Ulduar hat es echt in sich, der 10er ist dagegen relativ leicht. Mit meiner Gilde konnten wir alle Bosse im 2. - 3. Try legen, nur Mimiron (10.Boss) macht atm Probleme. Der hat es wirklich extrem in sich.


----------



## Bruceridon (20. April 2009)

Hmm,also ich habe,mit ner Rnd zusammengewürfelten Grp,5 Bosse in den Staub schicken können.
TEils sogar einige,nicht Hard-Mode,Achievements abgegriffen.

Mit eienr eingespielten Stammgrp/Gilde denke ich,das im 10er YoggSaron nimmer fern ist für mich als OttoNormalRaider


----------



## Sarcz (20. April 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Wir musste gestern abend im 25er tatsächlich, haltet euch fest, SHEEPEN um den Trash meistern zu können!!!


stimmt. Das war überhaupt das erste Mal seit Wotlk, dass ich ausserhalb der Arena ein Sheep u. sogar Banish gesehen habe.


----------



## Livityy (20. April 2009)

und nicht nur sheepen. Bei einigen Trashgruppen muss noch um einiges mehr an cc aus der Schublade geholt werden. Trash vor Mimiron und die Gruppen für Vezax z.B.

Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her bin ich momentan begeistert. Endlich mal wieder Encounter erarbeiten, whipen etc. Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin das bei einigen Trashmobs oder Bossen noch etwas Tuningbedarf herrscht. Z.B. hatten wir bei Mimiron Probleme die 3 Teile in p4 gleichzeitig down zu bekommen. Das Zeitfenster ist sehr sehr klein (~5sek) zudem er sich reparieren kann wenn die Teile down gehen während das untere Teil gerade shock blast castet. Die Teile stehen dann alle auf 1 HP bis er fertig gecastet hat, der Timer läuft dabei weiter.
Der Trash vor Vezax ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern, nach einigen malen Trash clearen jedoch recht schnell auf "farm" wenn man erstmal weiß welche Gruppen/Mobs man wo killen muss und welche in cc müssen. Nervig ist jedoch das der Trash trotzdem recht lang braucht und man alle 2 Stunden in neu legen darf. Zeit für Bosstrys beibt da leider nicht mehr viel. Naja ich hoffe mal er fällt heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Yogg Saron würd ich schon in der ersten id gern sehen.


----------



## Mofeist (20. April 2009)

der trash vor mimi is echt nicht zu verachten^^


----------



## Paganfrost (20. April 2009)

wir schrauben jetzt seit mittwoch an unserer 10er id rum und stehen nun vorm eisernen rat, nach etlichem gewipe und 4 x jubelschreie & halligalli im ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (20. April 2009)

Gleich mit neuem 25er Raid Naxx und dann sofort Ulduar.
auf den ersten Blick sehr langweilig, doch sobald man beim Flammenleviathan ist gefällts.
beim 4 Versuch lag er dann auch. 
Zwar der erste Boss aber natürlich freut man sich über jeden neuen Bosskill ; )


----------



## Khyzer (20. April 2009)

Seit gestern Yogg-Saron down. Fehlt noch Algalon und Clear!


----------



## Metalone (20. April 2009)

SonicTank schrieb:


> So, seit einigen Tagen ist der Patch nun auf den Live-Servern, eigentlich selbstverständlich, dass ein Großteil der Spielergemeinschaft heiß darauf ist, die neue Instanz von innen zu sehen.
> 
> So dachte ich mir das auch, ein Termin war für den Donnerstag gesetzt und wir hatten 10 Spieler zusammen, von denen man denken konnte, dass es skill- und equiptechnisch ausreicht. Voller Spannung was uns denn erwarten würde, betraten wir die Instanz und fanden uns natürlich erstmal auf dem Sammelplatz mit den Belagerungsmaschinen wieder.
> 
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele,
genau das selbe habe ich am We erlebt


----------



## MaraJade78 (22. April 2009)

Ich war gestern nun endlich mal in Ulduar (10er) und muss sagen, es macht einfach richtig Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ne tolle Herausforderung, auch wenn es gestern stellenweise etwas gebuggt hat.

Gelegt haben wir: Flammenleviathan -> Klingenschuppe -> XT-002 Dekonstruktor, -> Kologarn -> Auriaya -> Hodir

Wobei Hodir dann doch mehrere Versuche brauchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gedroppt ist für mich leider nichts brauchbares :8

Am Freitag steht dann 25er an.


----------



## Gerbalin (22. April 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Sehr gute und interessante Raidini. Endlich mal wieder bissi Anspruch ich hoffe es bleibt so, klarer Daumen nach oben Blizz.
> 
> Wir habens noch nicht clear aber arbeiten uns mit viel Fun weiter.
> 
> ...





*Update: gestern wieder 25er gewesen - Auriaya, Freya (meine T8,5 Hose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gelegt und Hodir angeschaut. Erste ID hat richtig Spaß gemacht und war mit 7 Bossen auch soweit ganz okay denke die nächsten Wochen geht noch erheblich mehr *


----------



## Fujitsus (25. April 2009)

sechs bosse im 25 und 7 bosse im 10 sind bei uns  down nach nun 2 wochen! nach hinten raus geht richtig die post ab! DANKE FÜR DIE GEILE INI @ BLIZZ!!!


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. April 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Kann man mit Naxx 10er Equip nach Ulduar 10? Bis jetzt nur unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört
> 
> MfG


hrhr klar kann man das.. den erste boss packt man auf jeden fall wenn man einigermaßen equippt ist ( full epic sollte es sein weil die Fahrzeuge mit dem Itemlevel der Gegenstände skalieren.. und blau-iLvl-200 ist nicht gleich epic iLvl-200 weil für blaue sachen automatisch 20 lvl abgezogen werden oder so )

Dann noch die taktik ein wenig raus haben und das fluppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haben gestern den leviathan down gehauen und den dekonstruktor auf 50% und haben vorgestern erst einmal zum 1. mal malygos tot gehauen


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (25. April 2009)

Bei uns ging es ziemlich gleich wie beim TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leviathan nach einem wipe down (sogar mit dem Erfolg wo niemand ihn abschalten darf, aber auch nur weil das niemand gewusst hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Unser Weg ging dann auch zuerst zum Drachen. Nach einigen Wipes haben wir beschlossen zum Gymnastikrobo zu gehen. Ein paar Wipes und er lag immer noch nicht down. Danach wollten wir natürlich noch den letzten Boss probieren, aber wir haben auch einige wipes von den Trashmobs erhalten und haben dann aus zeitlichen Gründen aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Ich persönlich finde auch, dass Blizz sich bei Ulduar schön Mühe gegeben hat und freue mich schon auf den Moment, wenn überhaupt, wo ich dann vor Yogg Saron stehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hilond (25. April 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, Ulduar ist super ^^ endlich mal (wieder) was, wo die Leute vordert und wo nicht jeder gimp rein kann (von wegen: wir haben Naxx 10/25er clear und maly 25er und wipen am Trash) ^^
Also wenn Blizz da was ändert .. muss man echt überlegen wie das mit Arthas schlussendlich läuft xD

Naja, mal zu meinen Erfahrungen:



> Leviathan nach einem wipe down (sogar mit dem Erfolg wo niemand ihn abschalten darf, aber auch nur weil das niemand gewusst hat  ).


Kenn ich .. bei uns lief es nciht anders xD (weswegen wir zuerst 2 mal gewiped sind ^^) und dann lag er doch ^^

Razer war kurzes einspielen .. lag aber beim 2. Try, sogar mit Erfolg das er nur 1 mal vom Boden abhebt

Ignis .. tja .. da wurd erst 3-5 mal wipen angesagt (oh man, ich liebe den boss <3 xD) und dann lag er doch ...

Xt-002 lag firsttry, und hätten dabei fast den Hardmode aktiviert .. *hust* blödes herz ..

der rat lag unglaublicherweis Firsttry .. kA wieso xD

Kologarn: Fisttry .. war aber ziemlich nice ^^

Auriaya, Thorim & Hodir lagen .. bis auf Thorim firsttry ... bei dem sind wir 3 mal gewiped, 1 mal ausversehen [Versift] (ich hoffe ihr wisst was gemeint ist ... ich hab den Raid noch nie so schnell down gesehen xD) und dann lag er ziemlich schnell ... waren vom bossfight selbst ein bisschen entäuscht

und Heute kommt Mimi .. gestern sind wir schon beim Trash ein paar mal umgehauen worden .. da freut man sich ja so richtig auf den boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khyzer (25. April 2009)

In der ersten Id nach 4 Tagen alles inklusive Yogg-Saron tot. Inzwischen 3 Hard-Modes im 10er Clear und fehlen noch 2 dann stehen wir dort vor Algalon. Bis jetzt ordentlich, aber noch Luft nach oben.

BTW wer diese ID die Bosse normal legt... Fail? Alles generft, was mal schwierig war in der ersten ID.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. April 2009)

Khyzer schrieb:


> BTW wer diese ID die Bosse normal legt... Fail? Alles generft, was mal schwierig war in der ersten ID.



Ja, wir wissen, dass du unglaublich imba bist Gratulation dazu


----------



## Syriora (25. April 2009)

Also wir haben in der ersten ID etwa 20-25 Stunden in der Instanz verbracht und 11 Bosse gelegt. Und jetzt schaun wir halt mal weiter, Mimirion, General und Yoggi fehlen noch. 

Aber ich mag Ulduar, die Instanz ist schwer, einfach schwer und ich finds geil, nicht so pipifax wie Naxx =)


----------

